# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Telepass e autostrade

## Balance

Salve, per l'autovettura aziendale l'iva sul Telepass e sui pedaggi autostradali è detraibile al 40%?
E per l'autovettura ad uso esclusivo del titolare (di una srl)? 
Ciao e grazie!

----------


## cmit

Sì, tutte i costi inerenti alle auto aziendali hanno IVA detraibile al 40% (quindi anche il canone Telepass ed pedaggi così come per le manutenzioni ed il carburante). 
Per l'autovettura del titolare a me sembra un costo relativo ad un'_auto assegnata_, in questo caso l'IVA è detraibile al 100%, ma va imputato in un conto apposito, non deve finire tra gli altri costi delle auto..

----------


## Donatocdl

Le spese relative alla gestione di una autovettura sono sempre detraibili al 40% almeno che non sia un agente di commercio o concessi in uso promiscuo ai dipendenti!!!

----------

